# Trolling for Walleyes



## robert_scott_misener (Feb 26, 2011)

need help with finding a auto pilot for gas kicker so it drives me on a compass riding hands free when fishing alone to keep boat going straight while attending to the lines etc


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

They do exist but they're not cheap:

Google - AutoPilot Outboard Motor


----------



## Tom_Rizzo (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. Alot of good info. for a begginer like myself. Im from Buffalo NY area and bought my first boat and am trying to get started for those Lake Erie "EYE'S"


----------



## RMR (Feb 2, 2012)

All you would need to do is use the kicker to push and either an auto pilot or I pilot to steer.


----------

